# Wer nicht will, der hat schon



## Spanish-Inglés-Liebhaber

Hi Leute,

ich wüsste gerne, wie man das auf spanisch sagt, also _wer nicht will der hat schon_.

Schonmal danke


----------



## jordi picarol

Spanish-Inglés-Liebhaber said:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> ich wüsste gerne, wie man das auf spanisch sagt, also _wer nicht will der hat schon_.
> 
> Schonmal danke


---
_Para el que no quiere tengo yo bastante. _
Wer nicht will, der hat schon.
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## Sowka

Guten Morgen 

Diese Seite (Hispanoteca) übersetzt die Wendung so:



> Quien no parece, perece.
> Wer nicht will, der hat schon.



Auch Pons übersetzt das so.

"Wer nicht will, der hat schon" sagt man, wenn jemand ein Angebot ausschlägt.

_Eugen: Du könntest während deines Studiums in meinem Dachzimmer wohnen, für nur 100 Euro im Monat._
_Anton: Danke für das Angebot, aber ich habe schon eine gute Unterkunft gefunden.
Eugen: OK. Wie du meinst. Wer nicht will, der hat schon._


----------



## Alemanita

Hola:

Auch jordi picarol hat sein Zitat _(Para el que no quiere tengo yo bastante) _von der Hispanoteca...

Jordi: ¿Podrías ilustrar con un ejemplo cómo se usa este refrán español? 
¿También se usa en el sentido de 'allá tú', 'como quieras', 'eso es asunto tuyo', etc.?

Saludos_
_


----------



## jordi picarol

Según cita Sowka:  "Wer nicht will, der hat schon" sagt man, wenn jemand ein Angebot ausschlägt.
El mismo sentido tiene la frase española:_Para el que no quiere tengo yo bastante. Otra versión de la misma frase afirma: Para el que no quiere nada tengo yo mucho.
La otra traducción/versión:_Quien no parece, perece, me resulta totalmente desconocida y su significado un tanto oscuro y críptico. Me da la impresión de que si se le dice a alguien que no la conozca no sabrá decir a qué se refiere. Es una opinión mía, personal.
Un ejemplo de uso podría ser: ¿Qué quieres que te regale para tu cumpleaños?--Nada. ¿Nada?, pues...
La expresión: "como quieras" se acerca un poco  en ese sentido. "Allá tú" mucho menos y "eso es asunto tuyo" en absoluto.
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## Alemanita

Muy informativo, muchas gracias, jordi!


----------



## Spanish-Inglés-Liebhaber

_Muchas gracias a todos.

Die Übersetzung von_ _Para el que no quiere tengo yo bastante. wäre: Für den, der nicht will, habe ich genug. richtig? Würde man das im Spanischen denn so verstehen, wie ich es im Deutschen meine? Zum Beispiel, wenn ich jemandem immer wieder etwas zu essen anbiete und derjenige immer wieder nein sagt, dann würde ich sagen: Wer nicht will, der hat schon. 
Das "...tengo yo bastante" sagt ja eigentlich genau das Gegenteil aus. Oder soll das dann ironisch verstanden werden?_


----------



## jordi picarol

En el ejemplo de la comida que pones, responder: Para el que no quiere tengo yo bastante, es muy correcto. Naturalmente la respuesta es irónica, pero ¿de dónde sacas que "tengo yo bastante" es lo contrario?
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## Spanish-Inglés-Liebhaber

jordi picarol said:


> ...pero ¿de dónde sacas que "tengo yo bastante" es lo contrario?



 Para mí suena así. Quizás el ejemplo estuviera mal. Necesito la frase para una historia que tengo que escribir. Trata de un chico y una chica. El chico se enamora pero la chica no quiere ser su novia. No porque ya tiene novio, sino por razones desconocidos. Entonces, el chico dice _Wer nicht will, der hat schon._ intentando "desenamorarse" (si esa palabra existe ).
Si el chico dice _Para el que no quiere tengo yo bastante._ suena como si todavía estuviera interesado en ella y todavía la quisiera porque _tiene bastante para ella_.
Espero que hayas entendido a que me refiero, no sé explicarlo bien


----------



## Alemanita

Hallo Liebhaber:

Wenn der verschmähte Liebhaber diesen Satz äußert, dann ist es doch eher ein trotziges: Du wirst schon sehen, was du davon hast! oder: Du weißt gar nicht, was du da verpaßt!, im Sinne von: No sabes lo que te pierdes o: Bueno, si no me quieres - allá tu, ya verás lo que te perdiste.

Aber vielleicht ist ja Jordis Redewendung genau die richtige in diesem Konext?

Saludos.


----------



## JCA-

Sowka said:


> Guten Morgen
> 
> Diese Seite (Hispanoteca) übersetzt die Wendung so:
> 
> _._



Auf der selben Seite habe ich gefunden:

Quien no quiere por algo será.   
Wer nicht will, der hat schon

Aunque, sabiendo aún que en el original se utiliza un refrán (Sprichwort), para el contexto, al menos por acá el chico diría:

"no sabe de lo que se pierde"

Un saludo


----------



## jordi picarol

S-I-L
Cuando usamos un idioma que no es el nuestro no podemos fiarnos de lo que "nos suena o no"
Un buen ejemplo: el "para mí suena así"  con que comienzas tu respuesta puede "sonar" muy bien, pero es incorrecto. Si tienes que traducir :Wer nicht will, der hat schon, en la historia que comentas y pones:_Para el que no quiere tengo yo bastante, cualquier hispanohablante lo entenderá perfectamente. No suena en absoluto como tú dices que suena. Pero, en fin, pon lo que mejor "te suene"
Saludos
Jordi_


----------



## Spanish-Inglés-Liebhaber

Otra vez, gracias a todos.
Creo que voy con la propuesta de Jordi, aunque _no sabe de lo que se pierde_ me gusta también. 
Así que no te enfades, Jordi  Sólo quería asegurarme de que la frase transmite de verdad lo que quiero decir.

Saludos!


----------



## Geviert

JCA- said:


> Auf der selben Seite habe ich gefunden:
> 
> Quien no quiere *por algo será.   *
> Wer nicht will, der hat schon
> 
> Aunque, sabiendo aún que en el original se utiliza un refrán (Sprichwort), para el contexto, al menos por acá el chico diría:
> 
> "no sabe de lo que se pierde"
> 
> Un saludo



Curioso, muy curioso debate y muy interesantes las opciones propuestas. Daría la razón a JCA (solo al inicio, subrayado): la frase alemana en cuestión indica, m.E., lo siguiente:

cuando alguien se niega concretamente a algo (o a alguien, en el ejemplo de los enamorados), *nunca *lo hace sobre la base de la mera negatividad lógica de lo que se niega. Algo de "positivo" siempre hay en aquello que se niega, hasta una verdadera "segunda" opción concreta detrás de la decisión negativa (el famoso "Plan B"), que nos permite decidirnos por el rechazo de la primera opción finalmente (se pregunte a cualquier señorita o jovencita si no tiene ya en mente a otro pretendiente, cuando rechaza a uno ).

  "Aquel que no quiere" (negando) expresa realmente su voluntad *hacia otra cosa* (afirmando implícitamente), cosa que no es mencionada y que queda implícita en el contexto de la mera negación lógica. Se busque mi primer thread donde intento explicarlo en los términos de la lengua alemana por la posición de la partikel negativa siempre *después *del verbo (II. Stellung) y nunca *jamás *antes: "en alemán, negar algo concretamente es *imposible*". Este refrán dice lo mismo con otras palabras.

En este sentido, las frases españolas "no sabe de lo que se pierde", "no sabes de lo que te pierdes" o "para el que no quiere tengo yo bastante" y símiles, no dan (como _siempre_ sucede con los refranes) "en el clavo" del sentido de la frase alemana. Hasta diría que se revela una cuestión de mentalidad para mí: En castellano, el hablante (yo) ve la decisión contraría del oyente (tú), desde la mera óptica éguica de lo que el otro meramente "se pierde", mientras el refrán alemán quiere dejar ver otra cosa completamente diferente (como explicado arriba ). _Se note el psicológico nuance detrás. _


----------



## JCA-

Geviert said:


> Curioso, muy curioso debate y muy interesantes las opciones propuestas. Daría la razón a JCA (solo al inicio, subrayado): la frase alemana en cuestión indica, m.E., lo siguiente:


Geviert; De antemano, e independientemente de que se esté o no de acuerdo, de que se entienda o no tu punto de vista, celebro que hayas introducido, tanto en este como en tu primer thread, el tema de la lógica del lenguaje, el cual me interesa a mí también bastante . 
La lógica puede ser universal pero cómo la maneja cada idioma es distinta. 

El ejemplo típico: en español "*no *hay *ninguna *manzana", para la lógica esto sería negar la negación lo que equivaldría a afirmar. El alemán, en cambio no maneja sino una sola negación: Es gibt *keinen *Apfel. Oder: Da gibt es *keinen* Apfel. Oder: Apfeln gibt es aber *nicht*. El francés siempre usa dos palabras para negar: je *ne *suis *pas *d'accord; je *ne *sais *rien*. Y para la frase de la manzana: Il *n'*y a *pas *de pommes. Aunque en el hablar coloquial se suele sumprimir el uso de ne: je sais *rien,* pues el sólo uso de la segunda palabra (rien, pas, personn, etc.) hace entender que se está negando. En cuanto al inglés, cualquiera podría decir que es igual que en alemán, pero para el ejemplo de la manzana: There is*n't* *any* apple (para mí en este caso any se traduce como ninguna, luego, al igual que en español hay doble negación). Me gustaría saber tu opinión a cerca del manejo en estos tres idiomas (no cito más pues no manejo más)

Y volviendo al tema de este hilo. Oportuna tu intervención porque este refrán (no será tal vez el único), ofrece un claro Beispiel de esta relación. Y en ese sentido aunque me das la razón en el caso de "... por algo será"; pues no hay negación, entonces en "...tengo yo bastante" también la habría pues tampoco se niega nada. Es claro que en mi versión "no sabe de lo que se pierde" se pierde la lógica del original alemán. Aunque se adapta al contexto, a la situación. Lo hice pensando en ello, pero si el interés de Liebhaber es conservar la lógica del original como sugieres, me abstendría en su lugar de usar esta última versión, por supuesto.


----------



## Geviert

Saludos JCA,

gracias por la respuesta. Me temo que no podremos desarrollar cabalmente los puntos de la lógica del lenguaje en este foro que principalmente se centra en la corrección literal-formal, al máximo gramatical, de los threads. Ese primer post mío fue un primer post, digamos, ingenuo en este contexto de los foros WR. Es un tema interesante, claro, en el foro cultural tal vez tengamos espacio. Lo mismo nos pasará con el francés y el inglés (creo que no están permitidas otras lenguas en este subforo según las reglas).

Sobre el hilo, bueno: traducir literalmente o mínimamente siguiendo la construcción lógico-formal, sintáctica, de un refrán cualquiera (en nuestro caso una _Sprichwort_), me parece un *craso error*, por no decir fatal. Los refranes tiene aspectos colectivos extra-lingüisticos evidentes (sociales, morales, bíblicos en particular, etc.) que no permiten una traducción al vuelo. Ahí donde es posible individuar una cierta coincidencia (_alle Wege führen nach Rom, Auge um Auge_... y símiles, claro, pero en la mayoría de casos, no se da. Esto los hace sumamente interesantes (se recuerde, por ejemplo, la metaforología). 

En este sentido me permito añadir que la falta de negación en la traducción correspondiente "por algo será" no es en sí importante, creo yo. Con la negación me refería al Sprichwort alemán en el contexto principalmente _de su sentido_, que intenté explicar (en mi versión que os propongo, claro).  Como bien dices al final, me abstendría también de conservar la lógica original de algo que no se adapta. De ser necesario, se deberá colocar el refrán original en alemán y explicar con una paráfrasis la posible correspondencia fraseológica con el castellano. La otra posibilidad - buscarle formalmente un refrán correspondiente en castellano o inventarse uno- es como un juego de dados: si sale seis, bueno, ¡salud! . Ese "por algo será" me parece un buen candidato.


----------

